# Dog breed requiring least care & easily trainable?



## yubjun (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi all,

I am a first time prospective owner, and I am looking for a dog breed that requires least amount of care, and is most easily trainable. 

I live in an 1 bed room apartment by myself, and I work a lot of hours in the office. So the dog maybe all alone in the apartment for a long period of time. I certainly don't want the dog to be depressed being by itself so consistently, so I want a dog that can hang out by itself, without getting depressed and tearing the room apart. It is also a must that the dog can be easily potty trained, and is smart enough to take my orders well. 

What dog breed should I be looking for?


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Honestly, I think that the stuffed kind is the best kind of dog for you. I am sorry, but all dogs take work and no dog wants to hang out by himself all day long.


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

yubjun said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a first time prospective owner, and I am looking for a dog breed that requires least amount of care, and is most easily trainable.
> 
> ...


I don't understand why you want a dog at all? It sounds like you're hardly ever home and aren't really looking to put any effort into taking care of a dog. Dogs are one animal where you pretty much get back what you put in. I would recommend a cat, honestly. Most of them couldn't care less whether you're home or not as long as the food doesn't stop showing up.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Yeah, well, um...maybe you shouldn't be considering a dog at all. Some dogs are lower maintenance when it comes to grooming or exercise needs than others but ALL dogs require exercise, company (they are social animals), training and attention. Lots of dog owners work, but many of them get a dogwalker to come in and also ensure that the dog gets a good hour of exercise and training a day (morning and evening). Dogs don't come out of the box house trained nor manners/obedience trained and it takes hours, days, months, years to get a really well behaved dog.

I also think you should get a cat.


----------



## yubjun (Mar 5, 2010)

Ayanla said:


> I don't understand why you want a dog at all? It sounds like you're hardly ever home and aren't really looking to put any effort into taking care of a dog. Dogs are one animal where you pretty much get back what you put in. I would recommend a cat, honestly. Most of them couldn't care less whether you're home or not as long as the food doesn't stop showing up.


I agree. My girlfriend is the one actually pressuring me to get a dog..She promises me that she'll take care of it, and I just take care, when she's extremely busy. She lives by herself in an even smaller 1 bed room though, so she thinks the dog will prefer to stay in my apartment. I'm just thinking of the worst case scenario, when both she and I are busy, the dog may end up being by itself for a while..

Regardless, I just want to at least try finding the breed requiring least amount of care, and even that dog breed needs more time than I can spare, then alas, no more dog. 

She hates cats, so that's out of the picture. It has to be a dog..


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Then I would suggest that your girlfriend finds a shelter that she can volunteer at and become a dog walker. She can also volunteer to take care of the dogs/clean cages. She doesn't want the dog to live in her apt so I think that this would be the best option for everyone involved.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Too bad. Cats are awesome (different from dogs but still awesome).

Dogs don't need big apartments btw. They need to go outside a lot of exercise and fresh air and then come in and sleep in their crate. I live with a cat and a 70 lb dog in a bachelor/one room apt. 

I think your girlfriend should seriously look at what care is involved. Two or three times a day the dog will need to be walked (not just out for a pee). If she gets a puppy it will need to be taken out hourly and there will be sleepless nights for the first while. She will need puppy classes or a good positive trainer to help prevent issues and get a well behaved doggy. All of this is time intensive. Then there's the money. Puppy vaccines, possible illnesses, spay and neuter, HW medication, good quality food etc can run in the thousands of dollars the first year. 

If you are looking at low maintenance breeds, short haired/smooth does not require regular professional grooming but still shed and require brushing etc. Many of the small breeds have pretty high exercise requirements. Larger breeds cost more to feed and medicate but CAN be lower energy depending on their breed characteristics. There are so many more variables than easy care and smart....ALL dogs have to have a trade off somewhere. All dogs can learn (with proper training), but some terriers, bully type breeds, etc can be more independent and therefore not necessarily as tractable as others.

I would suggest your girlfriend do some research to start on what she WOULD like in a dog, size, temperament, looks, energy etc and pick a couple of breeds she may be interested in. Then come back and see what the DFers have to say regarding suitability. Be aware as well, that even within a breed there will be variances in personality etc.


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi...there are so many dogs in shelters looking for love and a good home -- but will you be home everyday for at least part of the day so the dog will get into a routine? ...and what about weekends or your days off --- will the dog still be alone or will you quality time for your dog then?

Lots of people look at that a dog needs to be with their people all the time -- but I think the quality of time with the dog and the security that the dog will feel when you are around and a schedule is enough for some dogs -- especially older dogs who have no homes at shelters -- I really don't like when people say don't get a dog if you work all day -- most people work and that would mean that most dogs would have no homes -- 

If I was you - and really want a dog -- I would look on Petfinder.com for a mellow/couch potato dog (there are many) -- by looking through Petfinder you can read about them without running all over the place -- if you find one that sounds mellow -- then you can check them out.

PS -- I don't mean that a dog doesn't need love and companionship - I just mean that just because you are not at home - it's not a reason not to get a dog --


----------



## yubjun (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks all. By the way, my girlfriend has raised dogs before, and she knows what it takes. If this were to work out, the dog would need to stay in her apartment 70 to 80% of the time. But again, I'm just thinking about the worst case scenario. I still have a lot of research to do, such as extra cost to take care of a dog which I know can run in thousands. But as of now, I just want to at least find a breed I want to get, and then I'll go ahead and do further reserach to see what I need to do to own and maintain that dog in healthy form. I hope I'm going on the right path for right dog ownership, but let me know if I'm not. Your feedbacks are appreciated!

Anyway, so I guess terriers and bully types can be indepedent? I'll have to check out petfinder.com. Please keep comments coming especially on types of breeds that are more indendent than others! 

Thanks!


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

yubjun said:


> Anyway, so I guess terriers and bully types can be indepedent? I'll have to check out petfinder.com. Please keep comments coming especially on types of breeds that are more indendent than others!
> 
> Thanks!


terriers are very high energy.

If anything I would look at a retired greyhound.

or a dog 6+ years old.


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm not concerned as much about the lack of free time as I am about the overall sentiment that neither wants to really put any work into a dog. All breeds need something from their owners on a regular basis, and I'm not just talking food/water.

Dogs are a full time, 10+ year commitment. I'm not judging the living situation at all, but if my non-live-in boyfriend was asking me to get a dog on their behalf because they wanted one...it would not even be a debate or a discussion. That's like asking me to take on the responsibility of a child because he thinks babies are cute and he'd like to come play with it once in a while. Dogs aren't toys and they aren't "sometimes" pets. They're a daily responsibility that can, on occasion, be very inconvenient (and expensive!).


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

I would actually suggest looking for a senior toy-breed dog or an elderly retired racing greyhound. 

OR, actually? What about fostering senior animals for a rescue group? There's always a need for that- seniors are hard to place, so they tend to spend longer in foster care, too.


----------



## Elocin (Jan 30, 2010)

Maybe you should wait awhile to get a dog until you have some more time. In the mean time you could do some in home dog sitting, borrow a friend's dog for a weekend. Even a low energy low maintenance dog needs a lot of care. But if you want a dog NOW do not get a puppy. I have a puppy right now and they require a lot of work.


----------



## jbmb17 (Mar 4, 2010)

It doesn't sound as if this is an ideal situation to get a dog. Will the dog be all that happy if you and your partner aren't devoted to having one, and loving it? Its a commitment, one that requires a lot of love, attention and care. It doesn't sound as if either one of you are 100% committed to having one, nor have done the research on owning a dog either.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I think it's a terrible mistake to think that the bully breeds are independent. Many have seperation anxiety and they are really high energy. They can do a ton of damage to property if they aren't getting enough of what they need. Please learn a lot more about bully breeds before getting one. I think they would be one of the worst breeds for lots of time alone. I have three of them.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Donna5503 said:


> Hi...there are so many dogs in shelters looking for love and a good home -- but will you be home everyday for at least part of the day so the dog will get into a routine? ...and what about weekends or your days off --- will the dog still be alone or will you quality time for your dog then?
> 
> Lots of people look at that a dog needs to be with their people all the time -- but I think the quality of time with the dog and the security that the dog will feel when you are around and a schedule is enough for some dogs -- especially older dogs who have no homes at shelters -- I really don't like when people say don't get a dog if you work all day -- most people work and that would mean that most dogs would have no homes --


I agree with Donna5503. If people who worked couldn't have dogs, the homeless dog problem would be more out of hand than it already is. I certainly wouldn't have one. But like everyone said, dogs are big responsibilities. I used to have a different life but now it's pretty much Flash. I feel guilty that she does have to spend so much time in her crate while I work, so I devote my entire evenings and weekends to feeding, grooming, training, exercising and socializing. A couple days a week are a little easier now that she is going to a doggy daycare and is EXHAUSTED  when we get home but it seems those nights end up being housework nights. I'm sure it will get easier once she is trained and gets older but that's a long way off yet. Having a dog especially a puppy is just like having a baby. 

Even though your girlfriend has raised dogs, I would still agree with others that an older rescue/shelter dog might really be the way to go. Then you could find one that is already housebroken and into the relax and hang-out age. 

One question (as I am great at devil's advocate)...what happens with the dog if you and your girlfriend break up? I really wish you both the best but it happens. Any thoughts about that?


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Maybe you should wait until you and your girlfriend are living together, at least. If she wants the dog, but wants it to live at your apartment, it sounds like a set-up for disaster. Wait until your girl and yourself have a full commitment, and then make a commitment to another living thing.


----------



## yubjun (Mar 5, 2010)

Ayanla said:


> I'm not concerned as much about the lack of free time as I am about the overall sentiment that neither wants to really put any work into a dog. All breeds need something from their owners on a regular basis, and I'm not just talking food/water.
> 
> Dogs are a full time, 10+ year commitment. I'm not judging the living situation at all, but if my non-live-in boyfriend was asking me to get a dog on their behalf because they wanted one...it would not even be a debate or a discussion. That's like asking me to take on the responsibility of a child because he thinks babies are cute and he'd like to come play with it once in a while. Dogs aren't toys and they aren't "sometimes" pets. They're a daily responsibility that can, on occasion, be very inconvenient (and expensive!).


Haha. I hear you. To be honest, you're preaching to the choir here. I have seen dogs being raised by close friends, and family, and definitely know it takes a lot of commitment. And I do love dogs, and the only reason I haven't bought it yet, is because I know how hard it is.  

This is why, I want a dog who requires least amount of care, because I know I may not be able to be there for him 24-7. I think it's knowing my limits?  

Anyway, I don't think my girlfriend doesn't want to have the dog in her house simply due to inconvenience. She has even stated that she would 100% take care of it, potty train it, do everything it takes to take care of it. I think she really is concerned about her small living space, and also the fact that I live in much larger pet friendly condo, with river outside to walk around, is leaning her towards keeping the dog here. Now, do I trust everything she says, considering that she does not live in my house? Not 100%. But, before I actually buy the dog, I will make sure we talk about these in detail. Obviously, you don't know me, so I can see why you doubt these things, but trust me, when I buy something I research it to death before I sign on.

So anyone know what type of breed is more independent than others??


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

yubjun said:


> Haha. I hear you. To be honest, you're preaching to the choir here. I have seen dogs being raised by close friends, and family, and definitely know it takes a lot of commitment. And I do love dogs, and the only reason I haven't bought it yet, is because I know how hard it is.
> 
> This is why, I want a dog who requires least amount of care, because I know I may not be able to be there for him 24-7. I think it's knowing my limits?
> 
> ...


You have received a lot of good advice on what kind of dog you should get and you repeatedly have ignored it, so I will say again adopt an older pre-trained dog.

Now, I think you're extremely misinformed if you honestly believe there exists a highly trainable independent breed. Talk to some husky or great pyrenees owners, it takes a lot more time than you're willing to commit.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)




----------



## yubjun (Mar 5, 2010)

BooLette said:


> You have received a lot of good advice on what kind of dog you should get and you repeatedly have ignored it, so I will say again adopt an older pre-trained dog.


I think adopting an older pre-trained dog, is definiltey an option. But which breed?? Or does breed not matter? Maybe, I'm going the wrong way here in my search? 



> Now, I think you're extremely misinformed if you honestly believe there exists a highly trainable independent breed. Talk to some husky or great pyrenees owners, it takes a lot more time than you're willing to commit.


Got you. I guess one of the things I was going to do is, find breeds that are the most indepdnent and highly trainable, and then go talk to the owners and see how indepdnent and highly trainable they are. If it's not something I can commit to, I am not getting the dog period. I take it that you think husky's and great pyrness are known to be those breeds? I will definiltey check them out.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I think a Retired Greyhound is the best choice for you. altho they are not easily trained I havea feeling you guys arn't going to do more than basic Come, sit, lay down. They don't shed much at all, they are very quiet dogs and they love to laze around the house and sleep for the majority of the day but they also love to cuddle with their humans.

Any Terrier is going to need LOTS of excersize, more than a 5 miles walk per day to prevent it from becoming aggressive and a barking nut from bordom, most Bullies are Terriers.

Toy Breeds like the Maltese and Shih Tzu are quite independent and difficult to train, they require less excersize than most breeds.

You will not find ANY breed that is both Independent AND easy to train. THe easiest to train breeds are the ones that wan't to be with you all the time.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

yubjun said:


> I think adopting an older pre-trained dog, is definiltey an option. But which breed?? Or does breed not matter? Maybe, I'm going the wrong way here in my search?
> 
> 
> 
> Got you. I guess one of the things I was going to do is, find breeds that are the most indepdnent and highly trainable, and then go talk to the owners and see how indepdnent and highly trainable they are. If it's not something I can commit to, I am not getting the dog period. *I take it that you think husky's and great pyrness are known to be those breeds? I will definiltey check them out.*


*
*

no no no no no..not huskys and not pyrs..they are very independant yes...but they are also extremely high energy, need space and tend to be tougher to train BECAUSE they are independant


----------



## yubjun (Mar 5, 2010)

Keechak said:


> I think a Retired Greyhound is the best choice for you. altho they are not easily trained I havea feeling you guys arn't going to do more than basic Come, sit, lay down. They don't shed much at all, they are very quiet dogs and they love to laze around the house and sleep for the majority of the day but they also love to cuddle with their humans.
> 
> Any Terrier is going to need LOTS of excersize, more than a 5 miles walk per day to prevent it from becoming aggressive and a barking nut from bordom, most Bullies are Terriers.
> 
> ...


Thanks! That's some real good info you put there. So I guess Indepdence and training difficulty are at opposite ends here. 

In terms of trianing, the reason I put that in there, is because I just want it to be potty trained easily, that's all.  Not trying to raise a show dog here. So I guess to me, independence is more important than any. 

Anyway, I will definiltey have to look into greyhounds, and maybe even Maltese/Shih Tzu.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Maybe adopting an older Papillon? They're great apartment dogs, semi-independent, and the 7th smartest dog breed. They need plenty of excercise, but tbh, I have two that are happy with 1 - 1 hour walk, and 1 - 20 min jog. They'd love to have more, but they don't show that they'd need it. They're smart as heck, and weren't hard for me to potty-train..but an older Pap will probably come potty-trained already. Their maintenance is alot easier than Maltese or Shih-tzu's as well. They don't require all of the grooming, brushing and clipping. I just pop mine in the bath tub, shampoo and rinse, and air dry.. all done. =]


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

yubjun said:


> Got you. I guess one of the things I was going to do is, find breeds that are the most indepdnent and highly trainable, and then go talk to the owners and see how indepdnent and highly trainable they are. If it's not something I can commit to, I am not getting the dog period. I take it that you think husky's and great pyrness are known to be those breeds? I will definiltey check them out.


Many very independent breeds are, by definition, harder to train: more "dependent" dogs tends to be more eager to please, hence easier to train. 
An independent dog will not necessarily be able to "entertain himself" 8-10 hours a day. A dog, even the most independent one, has to be stimulated both mentally and physically to get tired and happy.

Many easy to train breeds are also very energetic, always ready to go for more. Thinking of Border Collies, JRTs and Aussies, for example.

I have to agree with other posters: based on the description of your current situation, getting a dog seems like a bad idea. I would personally wait until you and your girlfriend are living together, both people in the relationship want a dog, and you have time to dedicate to it (it takes at least a few hours of quality time every day).

Edited to add: a Husky or Great Pyr is NOT the dog to get in your circumstances, as you have described them. Huskies are independent, yes, but also require tons of exercise. Great Pyrs are by design a large guarding breed, not suited to appartment life. I think these two breeds were given as examples of independent does not equal easy to train, nor are they a good idea for appartment living (unless you wish to trash the place very quickly).


----------



## colliepam (Jul 29, 2009)

ioreks_mom said:


> Honestly, I think that the stuffed kind is the best kind of dog for you. I am sorry, but all dogs take work and no dog wants to hang out by himself all day long.


have to agree!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

PappyMom said:


> Maybe adopting an older Papillon? They're great apartment dogs, semi-independent, and the 7th smartest dog breed. They need plenty of excercise, but tbh, I have two that are happy with 1 - 1 hour walk, and 1 - 20 min jog. They'd love to have more, but they don't show that they'd need it. They're smart as heck, and weren't hard for me to potty-train..but an older Pap will probably come potty-trained already. Their maintenance is alot easier than Maltese or Shih-tzu's as well. They don't require all of the grooming, brushing and clipping. I just pop mine in the bath tub, shampoo and rinse, and air dry.. all done. =]


Paps are pretty TOUGH to potty train, though, just like most toy breeds.  My pup still has accidents sometimes and he KNOWS he isn't supposed to pee/poop indoors (he just pooped all over his bedding and sheets yesterday, sigh).

I would think retired greyhound for you definitely. They are usually already crate trained, and do fine in them. During their racing careers, they are crated maybe 20 hours a day, so they're already used to it. They should be easier to potty train than small dogs like shih tzus.


----------



## didee (Oct 18, 2009)

If I missed something in this thread, forgive me, but if your girlfriend wants a dog, why are you looking to get one; why are you asking the questions and getting yourself into this commitment? 

If she wants a dog, let her get one herself and be the one responsible. She can do the research, pay the bills, devote the time, etc. And if she can't/won't, well that takes care of that decision for the time being. You're not married, engaged, or even living together. You don't even want a dog yet, you're just doing it for her. Wrong reason, wrong timing, wrong circumstances right now IMO.


----------



## JLWillow (Jul 21, 2009)

Maybe, just maybe?


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

didee said:


> If I missed something in this thread, forgive me, but if your girlfriend wants a dog, why are you looking to get one; why are you asking the questions and getting yourself into this commitment?
> 
> If she wants a dog, let her get one herself and be the one responsible. She can do the research, pay the bills, devote the time, etc. And if she can't/won't, well that takes care of that decision for the time being. You're not married, engaged, or even living together. You don't even want a dog yet, you're just doing it for her. Wrong reason, wrong timing, wrong circumstances right now IMO.


 She wants a dog, so he is willing to accomodate her because he wants a p***y... errrr cat. Uh, yeah...that's it!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

didee said:


> If I missed something in this thread, forgive me, but if your girlfriend wants a dog, why are you looking to get one; why are you asking the questions and getting yourself into this commitment?
> 
> If she wants a dog, let her get one herself and be the one responsible. She can do the research, pay the bills, devote the time, etc. And if she can't/won't, well that takes care of that decision for the time being. You're not married, engaged, or even living together. You don't even want a dog yet, you're just doing it for her. Wrong reason, wrong timing, wrong circumstances right now IMO.


Agreed. Doing this research and agreeing to keep the dog when your girlfriend can't is not doing her any favors. It is only making dog-ownership seem easy for her, which it won't be when the dog actually arrives.

If she wants a dog, then she needs to be in a position to care for it.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

> She wants a dog, so he is willing to accomodate her because he wants a p***y... errrr cat. Uh, yeah...that's it!


LOL, that is too funny (and true)

honestly, forget about getting a dog to make your girlfriend happy. Start researching Tom Leykis, He's not on the air anymore, but im sure hes got some podcasts somewhere, he can teach you a lot.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Honestly I think what you need is a cat. They do well by themselves and can be a companion when you get home from work.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

yubjun said:


> Haha. I hear you. To be honest, you're preaching to the choir here. I have seen dogs being raised by close friends, and family, and definitely know it takes a lot of commitment. And I do love dogs, and the only reason I haven't bought it yet, is because I know how hard it is.
> 
> This is why, I want a dog who requires least amount of care, because I know I may not be able to be there for him 24-7. I think it's knowing my limits?
> 
> ...


I'm a little confused about the living space. I live in a 3 room apartment with 3 dogs and 2 cats, and it's not that difficult. I am glad you're at least researching and planning to talk about this situation in detail before you get a dog 
As far as independence and potty training goes, a rescue might fit your bill 100%. A lot of them are already housetrained, crate trained, and the foster homes work on any problems and basic manners (don't knock Aunt Polly down when she comes to the door, don't countersurf, etc). The foster homes will know if the dogs are OK being left alone for a few hours at a time or not. They will tell you if the dog likes to chew when left uncrated, or if the dog is fine in the main area of the house. Most places will know how the dog is with kids, men, women, babies, cats, other dogs, strangers at the door, strangers on the street, the vet, the groomer, etc. It's a win-win situation if you know what you need in a dog, but aren't sure how to create that with a new puppy.
Puppies are a riot. I have one. But he can also be exasperating at the end of a long work day and *I* want to sit down and relax, and he wants to do this, that, chase this, chase that, use my head as a perch, etc. I'm not home 24/7 either, I work from home but in a separate part of the building. 
What are your plans for when you DO have time to spend with your dog? A nice ambling walk around the pond, or frisbee, or dogsports, or hanging out on the couch? A 20 minute walk and a 10 minute game of fetch in the yard wouldn't even warm a border collie or a corgi or a GSD up. A retired racing greyhound would be satisfied with a nice walk, a good run 1 or 2 times a week, and then would be delighted to hang with you on the couch in the evenings. An 8 month old lab would probably be hell on 4 paws if left alone for hours a day without the right training and exercise (and might just entertain himself eating your couch, stair case, or cabinet doors), where as a middle aged cocker spaniel or shih-tzu just might do well. Or might not. 
What about grooming requirements? Are you looking for a quick brush off once a week and a good bath a few times a year, or are you willing to pay the money to pay a professional groomer to keep your dog clean and mat free every month or two? If not, are you willing to invest in the time (and money for equipment) to learn how to do it yourself? 
Can I put in another good word for petfinder?  Seriously, it's worth a shot. Be completely honest with the organization you go through. Tell them what YOU want in a dog, and how much time you're able to spend with them, and doing what with that time. If you want a couch potato who's needs are met with a few walks and a "good boy", don't ask about the year old Aussie that says "SEVERE SEPARATION ANXIETY; HIGH ENERGY, NEEDS AN ACTIVE HOME" in his profile.


----------



## yubjun (Mar 5, 2010)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> I'm a little confused about the living space. I live in a 3 room apartment with 3 dogs and 2 cats, and it's not that difficult. I am glad you're at least researching and planning to talk about this situation in detail before you get a dog
> As far as independence and potty training goes, a rescue might fit your bill 100%. A lot of them are already housetrained, crate trained, and the foster homes work on any problems and basic manners (don't knock Aunt Polly down when she comes to the door, don't countersurf, etc). The foster homes will know if the dogs are OK being left alone for a few hours at a time or not. They will tell you if the dog likes to chew when left uncrated, or if the dog is fine in the main area of the house. Most places will know how the dog is with kids, men, women, babies, cats, other dogs, strangers at the door, strangers on the street, the vet, the groomer, etc. It's a win-win situation if you know what you need in a dog, but aren't sure how to create that with a new puppy.
> Puppies are a riot. I have one. But he can also be exasperating at the end of a long work day and *I* want to sit down and relax, and he wants to do this, that, chase this, chase that, use my head as a perch, etc. I'm not home 24/7 either, I work from home but in a separate part of the building.
> What are your plans for when you DO have time to spend with your dog? A nice ambling walk around the pond, or frisbee, or dogsports, or hanging out on the couch? A 20 minute walk and a 10 minute game of fetch in the yard wouldn't even warm a border collie or a corgi or a GSD up. A retired racing greyhound would be satisfied with a nice walk, a good run 1 or 2 times a week, and then would be delighted to hang with you on the couch in the evenings. An 8 month old lab would probably be hell on 4 paws if left alone for hours a day without the right training and exercise (and might just entertain himself eating your couch, stair case, or cabinet doors), where as a middle aged cocker spaniel or shih-tzu just might do well. Or might not.
> ...


Man, everyone's been helpful on this thread, but your thread has to be the best. You're really giving me a lot of things to think about! Actually, I got in touch with a foster parent via petfinder, and I "may" check out one of the puppies. It's a shephard though so not sure if I should. 

Retired greyhound is a dog lot of people on this thread is recommending...I was sort of looking for medium to smaller size dogs though, (another reason, i'm thinking twice about the shephards), but I guess if they are available in local shelters and what not, it could be a strong possibility.


----------



## sablegsd (Jan 24, 2010)

yubjun said:


> Haha. I hear you. To be honest, you're preaching to the choir here. I have seen dogs being raised by close friends, and family, and definitely know it takes a lot of commitment. And I do love dogs, and the only reason I haven't bought it yet, is because I know how hard it is.
> 
> This is why, I want a dog who requires least amount of care, because I know I may not be able to be there for him 24-7. I think it's knowing my limits?
> 
> ...


I think what you are looking for is a cat.


----------



## foxthegoldfish (Apr 15, 2008)

Do not get a puppy of any kind, you can not leave a puppy alone for more than an hour, you will have to get up in the night with it.

If you want a dog get a retired racing greyhound or an older shelter dog.

even though greyhounds are big they are very very easy care, perfect for you


----------



## KibaKibbles (Mar 6, 2010)

foxthegoldfish said:


> Do not get a puppy of any kind, you can not leave a puppy alone for more than an hour, you will have to get up in the night with it.
> 
> If you want a dog get a retired racing greyhound or an older shelter dog.
> 
> even though greyhounds are big they are very very easy care, perfect for you


Well I would suggest that based on what one of my neighbors (who has 3 rescued greyhounds) told us about them. They are extremely easy to care for. But some of them come with health problems, a lot with joint problems. Which could be a con.


----------



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

I see a lot of people here recommending cats; I gotta say, as someone who has a cat, they can be just as demanding and needy as a dog. As I walk out my door to go shop, I can hear my cat meowing for me. When I sit down, she's in my lap. She sleeps with me.

She also costs me an arm and a leg in vet bills because of health issues.

Sorry, the (mis)conception that all cats are independent just bugs the hell out of me. I've met a lot of cats that live for human companionship and attention, and many people have more than one cat because of just how social they can be.

My second cat (RIP) was also destructive if not played with and exercised, at least until he got to be about 3 years old.

Elka (my husky mix) is more independent than my cat is.

I would recommend utilizing that energy to love animals in a shelter, as others have recommended. Or yes, possibly a senior dog (or even a senior bonded pair that can keep each other company?) would probably work out.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Namrah said:


> I see a lot of people here recommending cats; I gotta say, as someone who has a cat, they can be just as demanding and needy as a dog. As I walk out my door to go shop, I can hear my cat meowing for me. When I sit down, she's in my lap. She sleeps with me.


Oh, perish the thought... she meows for you and sits in your lap!


I could only wish that my dog was anywhere NEAR that low maintenance.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

I was going to say a Lab, they don't require much grooming and are easy to motivate to train. But they wouldn't do good in an apt without much exercise. Maybe a small breed who doesn't need to be exercised much, like a lap-type dog?  Or maybe a cat?


----------



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

> Oh, perish the thought... she meows for you and sits in your lap!
> 
> 
> I could only wish that my dog was anywhere NEAR that low maintenance.


You may scoff, but recommending that cats aren't social and can be happy being alone all day every day is simply not a true statement to make.

Some can be, and some dogs can be, but that as generalized advice is simply poor advice.

No offense meant, but if a bunch of people are going to recommend cats, I think it's important that includes that a cat may be miserable in that situation too.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Agreed on the cats. My last two cats were independent and somewhat aloof; my current three are more doglike in personality (they follow family members around, run to the door to greet guests, and cry if they can't find anyone to cuddle with. I even taught them to sit for treats). I think a cat would be a better fit in the OP's situation, though, especially a shelter cat whose basic personality is known. I also think that most people who "hate" cats just don't know much about them, or haven't met a wide enough variety to see that they have distinct personalities, just like dogs. I think the girlfriend would end up liking cats if she or the OP had one (unless she's allergic or suffered some freak cat mauling as a young child that left her physically and emotionally scarred for life or something, although I would imagine the latter scenario is unlikely ).

Seriously, though, I liked the suggestion that she volunteer at the local shelter. She can walk dogs there in her free time and they don't need to live with either of you! Plus she could know she's doing a good thing in showing these dogs some kindness and helping them learn polite leash manners so they'll be ready for their new families.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

DO NOT get a puppy, ESPECIALLY a shepherd puppy. You do not have the time to raise a puppy properly. Really and truly, your situation is better suited to a small animal like a rabbit or hamster (a cat would be great if your gf weren't opposed to the idea).


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Namrah said:


> You may scoff, but recommending that cats aren't social and can be happy being alone all day every day is simply not a true statement to make.
> 
> Some can be, and some dogs can be, but that as generalized advice is simply poor advice.
> 
> No offense meant, but if a bunch of people are going to recommend cats, I think it's important that includes that a cat may be miserable in that situation too.


Most cats would be fine in that situation. While the social time might be a little low for a cat, they do not need to be exercised daily like a dog. They do not require obedience training, they do not need to be taken out to the washroom in frigid or wet weather. Overall, they are less time consuming than a dog, and with the OP and their GF having such limited time to spend with the animal, it would make sense to get an animal that is least time consuming.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Just a word of warning, though -- when my cats were kittens, my family left them in the house for a week while we went on vacation. My friend visited to feed them and change their litter twice a day, but this was not enough for them, and they showed their displeasure by pooping -- a LOT -- in both of their cat beds on the final day (even though their litter had just been cleaned) and by being extra-clingy and vocal when we got home. They are 1.5 years old now and still yowl mournfully if they don't get enough quality time with us during the day (if we're home all day, they are lovely, happy cats). Some cats really are like dogs. Like I said, though, a shelter cat who's known to be friendly, yet aloof would be a great choice... if the OP's gf didn't "hate cats," of course.


----------



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

It definitely depends on the cat. Some high energy cats *do* need to be supplied an outlet for exercise, and that can be in hours a day.

Though yes, the "not outside in bad weather" is a bonus. But it's not just the time consumption that we, as responsible owners, have to consider - it's the happiness of the animal. Plenty of cats are simply unhappy alone all day, and that should be taken into consideration.

On the plus side the shelter here offers "buy one cat, get the second one free", so you can easily take care of their social needs and still be gone a lot. =)


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

yubjun said:


> Man, everyone's been helpful on this thread, but your thread has to be the best. You're really giving me a lot of things to think about! Actually, I got in touch with a foster parent via petfinder, and I "may" check out one of the puppies. It's a shephard though so not sure if I should.
> 
> Retired greyhound is a dog lot of people on this thread is recommending...I was sort of looking for medium to smaller size dogs though, (another reason, i'm thinking twice about the shephards), but I guess if they are available in local shelters and what not, it could be a strong possibility.


I *would* think twice about the shepherds. I've got one, and while he's a wonderful dog, he didn't get that way overnight. He was 3 years old before he settled down enough to be calm for a moment to even THINK. I had to literally RUN (not walk, not jog, RUN) him for 45 minutes before his basic obedience class, so he would be worn out enough physically to focus mentally. He was a challenge to live with for those first 3 years!
A greyhound ("large" breed) is going to be nicer to live with than a lot of "small" breeds, like Jack Russells and most terriers, and even my beloved papillons. Greyhounds do have health problems; all breeds do. But I've yet to meet one with a snotty attitude. They may be big, but they really are laid back, quiet type dogs. 
A lot of places like PetCo, PetSmart, etc will have a "meet the greyhounds" day, where the rescue organization has the foster families bring in their greyhounds to meet the public and (hopefully) find an adoptive home. If you're serious about a dog, I would check it out, and like we've said, be honest. I personally know a busy family (both parents work full time jobs, have kids, the kids are involved in after school stuff, etc) who adopted a pair of greyhounds that were bonded to one another. We boarded them several times, the dogs were absolute loves and very quiet and calm while being boarded. 
The downside is climate. I'm not sure where you're located, but greyhounds (most sighthounds, actually) do NOT do well in the cold. (Shepherds don't do well in the heat...just ask Auz in mid-August ) Most GH's I know have coats they wear in the winter, and this keeps them warm enough to be taken out to do their business and that's about it.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Namrah said:


> It definitely depends on the cat. Some high energy cats *do* need to be supplied an outlet for exercise, and that can be in hours a day.
> 
> Though yes, the "not outside in bad weather" is a bonus. But it's not just the time consumption that we, as responsible owners, have to consider - it's the happiness of the animal. Plenty of cats are simply unhappy alone all day, and that should be taken into consideration.
> 
> On the plus side the shelter here offers "buy one cat, get the second one free", so you can easily take care of their social needs and still be gone a lot. =)


I've never had a high maintenance cat until Willie arrived. When he was about a year old we started noticing the coat on his tail thinning out. A few times we'd hear him scream and didn't know why, turns out when he's stressed he starts attacking his tail. Before we were able to fix the problem, he had a 5 inch long scab and would (literally!) fling blood all over the walls. It's unnerving to hear a cat scream out in the middle of the night like that, and even more unnerving to have to wake up early in order to clean blood off the walls  (FTR, his problems were hormonal, and with a dose of hormones 2 or 3 times a month, he's fine. I didn't dose him for about 6 weeks and about 5 days ago, he started up again). 
My two identical twin goons (Isaac and Sarah) will keep me up half the night by playing chase games on the vinyl floor. They get on the counters, get under my feet, etc. They're not "trouble free". Eva will steal silverware out of my sink, and Hadassah thinks it's great fun to sit at the front desk and attack the computer monitor everytime someone attempts to move the mouse. 
My childhood cats were easy. Food, water, affection, and they were happy. Somehow this batch turned into the group who likes to play "Indy 500" at 4:30 in the morning...across my face...


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Do. Not. Get. A. German. Shepherd.

Absolutely unsuitable for this environment. They are NOT low maintenance and they are NOT independent! NOT AT ALL!!!


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

no dog, especially a GSD/lab/golden/etc, will do well in your environment. larger dogs, especially retrievers/herders, will get extremely destructive if left alone and not properly stimulated mentally/physically. 

do yourself and the dog a favor and don't get a puppy or a large/active breed. look into an older shelter dog. i don't see how you'll have the time to successfully housebreak a dog with your schedule, so pre-trained would be a step in the right direction.

perhaps a retired greyhound would work for you? total couch potatoes and require only occasional exercise.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

I think the best advice you have received is to have your GF volunteer at a shelter, at least for a while. The benefits would be that she could meet different breeds and mixes and get to know their traits and personalities. She would be able to get a feel for what she likes and doesn't like. And who knows, maybe that "perfect" dog will come along that is calm and has the personality and low maintenance that you need, no matter what the breed. There are always individuals of any breed that are the exception to the standard. It would be great, both for the two of you and the homeless dogs, if you both could volunteer. Maybe together? Then you could have together time, around dogs, discussing what you like and don't like. Maybe? I think this would be your ideal situation leading up to getting the dog.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Totally agree with the post above me...perfect idea.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Just adding another vote for a retired greyhound. Shoot, even a retired foxhound would work. We rescued a foxhound who was taken off the hunt and she was awesome! Bigger dog, smaller than a greyhound but good sized but she curled in this little ball! Obviously, all dogs are different, we had a few to choose from when we adopted Emma, some of them were younger and much more active, some were a little older and happy to snooze...


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

Independent breeds like Great Pyrenees & Huskies are NOT the dog for your situation...They are not highly trainable dogs to start with & Pyrs, at least, are hard tempered & come with their own difficult set of requirement to keep them.


----------



## JiveDadson (Feb 22, 2010)

I recommend an Aibo.


----------



## poopy (Feb 25, 2010)

ALL dogs are alot of work, minimum.


----------



## yubjun (Mar 5, 2010)

So just an update:

Thanks for all the negative comments because I think they helped persuade the gf into realizing that she needs to be responsible for the dog. She's been doing a lot of research about dog breeds but also on shelters, and foster care, and adopting dogs in need. She seems to really care about the dogs, and has been trying to help our local shelters for couple of months now. 

She's on the list of to be foster parents, but for some reason there has not been that many dogs in need of fostering in the organization she signed up for. Also, beacuse of her small apartment situation, she can only foster smaller types of dogs. 

She even went to one of the larger shetlers in nyc area, but she found that 100% of the dogs there were large breeds, and will not be a fit for her apartment. 

So she's been looking at just buying smaller breeds, and she's been looking into Malti-poos. They are small enough, do not shed, and needs attention but not an attention whore. She plans to put her time into it, and is looking at day care centers for times she can not be with her.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Best of luck and I'm glad that this thread helped out!!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Please keep in mind, though, that Malti-Poos are NOT a breed. They are a mixed breed. Their temperament traits are NOT guaranteed, so you can't say that they won't be a dog who seeks a lot of attention. Most people and places selling Malti-Poos are not reputable. The most popular place to find them are Pet Stores, where dogs come from puppy mills.

Have you looked in to miniature poodles? Maybe an older (5 or 6 yrs) rescue?


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

I would suggest waiting till you have lived with her for six months and things are going well before committing to a lifetime as dog owners. What happens if you're not living together and the dog is in your care and you don't have time for it? Or you break up and she can't take the dog at her place? Or there's a major vet bill - who pays? Who is going to take the dog for classes and training, walks, pay for boarding, grooming and daycare?

The best solution is to move in together if the relationship is going that direction, pool money in a dog fund, then use the extra money 'saved' from her not paying her own rent and so on towards dog daycare while you're both working, classes and so on. Heck she can even get the dog a wardrobe

Until then, get a rock, or a goldfish, something that doesn't take a lot of time.

Lana


----------



## BorderGal (Nov 29, 2008)

Please, please, please DO NOT go and BUY a dog like a Multi-poo or any of these other cutsie mixed breeds. Have your GF put it on the wish-list at the Shelters and Humanes. 

I honestly DO NOT think either of you should OWN a dog at this point in your lives. You also mention she "raised 3 dogs"...does this mean she actually raised and cared for them herself and totally understands the moral and financial responsibility or they were family dogs??? The reason I ask this is that we get many applications which state "I have owned dogs all my life" but they have been family dogs and the person actually had no idea what all went into the care and maintenance or what the cost was, even of dog food because mom always picked it up at the store with the groceries. Also, that she is "pressuring" you to get a dog was a red flag. She should be 100% committed.

I really hope she is able to foster and you both can experience the responsibilities of having and caring for a dog before you adopt, possibly go your separate ways or one or other living situation changes and one of you is not able to uphold your half of the dog-care bargain. I do applaud your for asking questions and thinking this through!


----------



## yubjun (Mar 5, 2010)

MissMutt said:


> Please keep in mind, though, that Malti-Poos are NOT a breed. They are a mixed breed. Their temperament traits are NOT guaranteed, so you can't say that they won't be a dog who seeks a lot of attention. Most people and places selling Malti-Poos are not reputable. The most popular place to find them are Pet Stores, where dogs come from puppy mills.
> 
> Have you looked in to miniature poodles? Maybe an older (5 or 6 yrs) rescue?


Good points. She fell in love with a maltipoo at a pet store, but I strongly advised her not to get the dog there. So she started looking at various online breeders, and we found seemingly good breeders making malti-poos. She talked to them and they seem to be giving her good advise about dogs, and claims they have been breeding for 30 years. Who knows if all their website is a lie, and they are just bsing, but you have to believe people at some point. They also have 1 year guarantees etc. We'll have to ask them the temperment of the dogs, before buying, and hope they tell the truth. 

If there were smaller dogs in shelters nearby, I think she would love to care for them. But all the dog shelters she's been to, they only had big dogs. 

@Bordermom: In case it wans't clear from my last post, she decided to raise the dog herself. I'm just trying to help her out as much as I can, but it's entirely her responsibility.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

yubjun said:


> They also have 1 year guarantees etc. We'll have to ask them the temperment of the dogs, before buying, and hope they tell the truth.
> 
> If there were smaller dogs in shelters nearby, I think she would love to care for them. But all the dog shelters she's been to, they only had big dogs.
> 
> @Bordermom: In case it wans't clear from my last post, she decided to raise the dog herself. I'm just trying to help her out as much as I can, but it's entirely her responsibility.


A good breeder has a lifetime guarantee on their dogs. A one year guarantee is useless, since many genetic disorders can't even be tested for until the dog is older.

Difficulty finding a particular type of mutt in a shelter is no excuse for buying one that has been unethically bred. If your girlfriend can't find the mix she wants, then she needs to consider some other kind of dog. Frankly, I tend to think "I can't find it" is BS. You mentioned the NY shelter system, so I did a search of their dogs. As you can see, I came up with a Beagle, a Cairn, a Chihuahua, and a Spaniel, all of which are small dogs. And this is in just one shelter system, disregarding private rescues and other cities. Your girlfriend can find the right dog for her without resorting to designer mutts; she needs to keep looking.


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

yubjun said:


> Good points. She fell in love with a maltipoo at a pet store, but I strongly advised her not to get the dog there. So she started looking at various online breeders, and we found seemingly good breeders making malti-poos. She talked to them and they seem to be giving her good advise about dogs, and claims they have been breeding for 30 years. Who knows if all their website is a lie, and they are just bsing, but you have to believe people at some point. They also have 1 year guarantees etc. We'll have to ask them the temperment of the dogs, before buying, and hope they tell the truth.
> 
> If there were smaller dogs in shelters nearby, I think she would love to care for them. But all the dog shelters she's been to, they only had big dogs.
> 
> @Bordermom: In case it wans't clear from my last post, she decided to raise the dog herself. I'm just trying to help her out as much as I can, but it's entirely her responsibility.


Err...I don't know who told you malti-poos were anywhere in the neighborhood of low maintenance/low attention. Mine is a lap dog. He sits on my lap and sleeps for an hour or more every night. He is 13 months old and not completely housebroken (click on my name and read the other thread I started on it). His grooming needs are very high. I have to do a full body brush daily plus rinsing his face and combing the hair around his eyes with a flea comb. I pull the hair from his ears every other day. He gets monthly grooms which cost money unless you learn how to do it yourself, which then costs time. This not-really-a-breed is VERY time consuming just in groom needs alone. 

Please don't let her get a dog with a high groom requirement and then not have time for him/her. Lack of grooming can be very painful for a dog.


----------



## JessieLove09 (Mar 27, 2010)

I really don't think your GF should get a dog. Neither of you seem to know much about dogs. And Malti-Poos are NOT a breed.

I don't think getting a dog is a good idea.


----------

